# Bachmann Spectrum MOW vehicles



## northlander30 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hello I have a Bachmann Spectrum MOW track vehicle, I do believe it is a rail tamper or a spiking machine. It is loosely based off a Plasser-American model. I would like to put a decoder in this unit but am a little befuddled as how to go about it. 

The unit features detailed cab interiors and to me that would be the only place to put a decoder. Most likely an N scale decoder. Has anyone done one of these units that could offer a step by step process and what decoder you used?

Thanks
Ian


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Ian,
Is this what you are talking about?
http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=601_765_766&products_id=4502
Bob


----------



## northlander30 (Mar 26, 2014)

Hi Bob yes that is the unit. It is a Ballast regulator that's right lol.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

That unit is DCC ready so I would think you would be able to open it up and there will probably be an 8 pin plug in it.
I sell 8 pin decoders that are extremely small.


----------



## northlander30 (Mar 26, 2014)

I will have to delve a little further under the hood of it. I remember reading in the instructions that one has to remove or cut the phosphor bronze contact strips to make it able to install DCC. Now if it does have a board somewhere, I will be sending you an email.


----------



## northlander30 (Mar 26, 2014)

I went and checked this unit IS NOT DCC ready, it shows at the bottom of the page that you have to remove a clip and solder a decoder to it. Best part about it , it doesn't tell you how to install the decoder like the picture I included below is supposed to be helpful in any way! I really hate it when companies leave it up to you the consumer to figure it out for yourself!


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

This unit IS DCC ready, it's just not DCC quick plug adapted, leave it to Bachmann to half do it as usual!
There is 4 contacts on that PC board 2 are in for power and 2 are out for motor.
You can use a N scale decoder like this to get it done.









If you buy one from me I'll make it even simpler and set one up with only the 4 wires that you need to make it work, unless you want to add lights which the stock decoder with all the wires will do for you.


----------



## northlander30 (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks, I am looking at a decoder such as the one you have shown, I am also looking at having both headlights and ditch lights and a set of flashing beacons. I was toying with the idea of the red lights at either end as well but doing that the cabs will be filled with nothing but wires,


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

I put a lot of lights in models, it's just a mater of using small enough LED's and wire.
I use a lot of 0603 LED's and magnetic wire.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Ian,
I soldered the Bachmann recommended decoder into one. It runs good but I would not use this decoder again, I could not get the CVs to work as stated in the documentation.
Bob


----------

